# The Elusive and Wiley Coyote



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm about to give up on these dang critters! O|* 

Went out for a full day of nothing ... drove hundreds of miles and made several stands and nothing! going on about 50 stands now with no dogs called in. Or at least none seen.

What's been your longest streak with no dogs called in or taken?


----------



## Mezmarley (Nov 25, 2007)

Hundreds of miles for only several stands? That may be part of the issue. We tend to travel a couple hours or more away from SL and try to push 15-20 stands per day. Run & Gun. Have one guy glass while the other scans w/out optics. Call less/ look more at this time of year. You have a bunch of guys trying this sport out with new foxpro's and they hammer the local areas. Look for the private ground you can get access to and treat it like the whitetail hunters map out their farms with wind direction.
Also, Like Reb mentioned in another post, try different sounds. Keep the faith, I've gone a whole season of half-arsed attempts with no dogs. At 20 stands per day, a couple weekends and you could be at 100 stands. If you go 200 w/out having one come in, then you're more than likely doing something really wrong. Once you get really serious, you'll find why this is so addicting.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> What's been your longest streak with no dogs called in or taken?


I'll let you know as soon as my streak ends. I am 0 for about 7 years. I suck.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Geeze, you fellas need to come up to southwest Wyoming.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Geeze, you fellas need to come up to southwest Wyoming.


You're probably right.



Mezmarley said:


> Hundreds of miles for only several stands? That may be part of the issue.


Yeah, most of those miles were spent road hunting! :mrgreen: You know, scouting and getting WAY out, away from others, in areas that are less pressured. We went out past Fish Springs, did a loopdy-loo around the Deep Creeks and then went southwest past Delta. Not a coyote seen out in that much country? weird if ya ask me... we did see a mountain lion in the Deep Creeks, sun bathing on a rock, so at least we did see _something_.

I've been using mouth calls but got a new FOXPRO last year and we'd thought we would try it out. Well the batteries went dead on the first stand...I must have put used ones in it when I first got it. 

Thanks Mez- sounds like trying some new sounds from the FOXPRO (with new batteries) will help. I'll plan on more stands per day as well.

NHS- Let me know if you ever want to get out and try to break the streak. Maybe we can invite Bax* along and at least call in a goat or something... :O•-:


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

50 stands and nothing, your right on track. I bet that area has been called by 100 or more guys this season so far. I've been out there also with little to no luck. If it were me, I'd look at the "less obvious" areas. I have the general 2 hour rule, at 2 hours from salt lake you cut the number of hunters by 50% and every hour after 2 increases your odds. Don't get discouraged and stay after it. You'll figure it out sooner or later.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

J we gotta get out! If anything good company makes for a fun hunt. At least you didnt call in a goat!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I spent a whole weekend in Colorado and we didn't call in one thing! 
This time of year it gets alot harder to call them in. 
Just remember to keep at it find areas that haven't been hit as hard. Also remember that if you think everybody has hit an area, then most other people probably are thinking the same thing. 
I have my best success right around cities and towns.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> J we gotta get out! If anything good company makes for a fun hunt. At least you didnt call in a goat!


Someday I'll have to tell you guys the story of when I cow called in a mule.


----------



## takem (Feb 6, 2010)

I had a doe deer try to kill me when I was using a faun distress call


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Bax* said:


> J we gotta get out! If anything good company makes for a fun hunt. *At least you didnt call in a goat!*


I would have settled for a goat to be honest. At least I could say I called something in..


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

takem said:


> I had a doe deer try to kill me when I was using a faun distress call


I would really like to hear the story on that one.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I have been seeing them up Blacksmiths fork canyon and Logan Canyon... Its been hard to get them in the crosshairs..


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Bax* said:


> J we gotta get out! If anything good company makes for a fun hunt. At least you didnt call in a goat!


We do need to get out soon!!! I was hoping to talk to ya at the Seminar but you slipped out the door before they drew your name. We haven't been doing great but we've seen a couple coyotes lately. This weekend should be redemption time. I'm going up to oregon and hope to break the slow streak. I'm ready to go out any time you are!!!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

So whos going to the seminar at cabelas? I'm pretty stoked about it. Need to get more info on this.
Hey Bax and J if you need a 3rd person let me know I'm always down.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Mike- I think I'll probably go to Cabelas and check it out.. I need all the help I can get. Here's some info from the Cabelas site.

Predator Calling Seminar with Tom Austin from Predator Strike Force	Jan. 22, Saturday	1:00 - 3:00 p.m.	Conference Room	
Join our predator pro-staff expert Tom Austin as he takes you through how to call in predators. He will discuss which calls to use, how they work, when to call and when not to call. This is a chance to listen to one of the best in the business during this free seminar.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well sawsman I'll probably see you there.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

mikevanwilder said:


> So whos going to the seminar at cabelas? I'm pretty stoked about it. Need to get more info on this.
> Hey Bax and J if you need a 3rd person let me know I'm always down.


I didnt know that they were doing another seminar on this. I saw him last week and really enjoyed it. I think I may just join you guys at Cabelas too!

Mike, I would love to get out hunting with you again! Its been too long!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

yfzduner450 said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > J we gotta get out! If anything good company makes for a fun hunt. At least you didnt call in a goat!
> ...


I had my little one with me and she just didnt want to be there any longer, but she made it two hours and I am happy for that! Will you be going to the seminar at Cabelas too?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well Bax hope to see you there!


----------



## mikeymike (Nov 23, 2010)

those deer really love the fawn distress sound lol make sure you in a good safe spot or them mommas will get ya lol


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Heres a funny episode of Predator Nation were they used decoy dogs.
http://predatornation.tv/
You have to scroll down and click on the Dog Show video. It is very commical what the antelope does.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Bax* said:


> yfzduner450 said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Bax*":3dl69q0q]J we gotta get out! If anything good company makes for a fun hunt. At least you didnt call in a goat!
> ...


I had my little one with me and she just didnt want to be there any longer, but she made it two hours and I am happy for that! Will you be going to the seminar at Cabelas too?[/quote:3dl69q0q]

I won't be at the seminar this weekend, i'll be hunting in oregon for a couple days. Let me know if he covered anything different, Tom really knows his stuff and I've got a lot to learn from him. Give me a call sometime and we'll catch up.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

mikevanwilder said:


> So whos going to the seminar at cabelas? I'm pretty stoked about it. Need to get more info on this.
> Hey Bax and J if you need a 3rd person let me know I'm always down.


The way I look at it Mike, it's an open invitation for you!!! I'd love to check out some spots in Nevada with ya. You always seem to get it done. We need to get something planned.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Buy the $35 field permit and hit the area that we went ice fishing at. Lots of Yotes around there. Have also seen a bunch of red foxes.... Even know where 3 dens are up there. Might even have a good shot at a badger or 12.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Now that's a thought... thanks STEVO! I'm thinking that would be a good fish/hunt combo trip.

How's the fishin' been? I'm heading to the town close to there for an anniversary trip in a couple of weeks. Maybe I can talk the wife into a slight deviation in the original plan and take the FOXPRO. 

On second thought... she might not like the idea. :lol:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

THe fishing has slowed down a bit. Was up there over new years weekend, we definately didnt do as well as we did when we were up there. I think the high when we were there got to mabey zero degrees, lows were almost -30 :shock: Miserable to even be out fishing in that. 

Lol, For the anniversary?? Depends on whether or not you like her and want to keep her around :lol: 


We used to play a game with the coyotes up there when we were on the snowmobiles. We would see one way out in the field, we would chase it around, actually run over it with the snowmobile. Usually the snow is a good 4-5 feet deep, so all they would to is tumble around a little in the powder, but one time my buddy happened to stop on one and it bit the living hell out of his leg. We dont play that game anymore :lol:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

STEVO said:


> We used to play a game with the coyotes up there when we were on the snowmobiles. We would see one way out in the field, we would chase it around, actually run over it with the snowmobile. Usually the snow is a good 4-5 feet deep, so all they would to is tumble around a little in the powder, but one time my buddy happened to stop on one and it bit the living hell out of his leg. We dont play that game anymore


 -_O-

Hope you had the field permit!


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

sawsman said:


> I'm about to give up on these dang critters! O|*
> 
> Went out for a full day of nothing ... drove hundreds of miles and made several stands and nothing! going on about 50 stands now with no dogs called in. Or at least none seen.
> 
> What's been your longest streak with no dogs called in or taken?


ive been living in Utah for 2 years now, and i really want to get into coyotes. but honestly all this talk, i feel like its a waste of time. i don't even know where to start!

next time if someone invites me along we can split cost so you wont drive hundreds of miles and waste all that gas for nothing. i really want to learn this sport! im just a Alabama boy.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I will be at the seminar also. I have been out about 6 days over the last three years and never saw a hair, but I did get a fox on the deer hunt.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I am going to try to catch the last half of the seminar. My daughter has a basketball game at 1, but I should be able to catch the last half.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

NHS said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > J we gotta get out! If anything good company makes for a fun hunt. At least you didnt call in a goat!
> ...


I saw a video on the internet a while back about a mule that was trying to get fresh with a guy that I can only assume had went behind a bush to do a little number 2. I guess the mule thought the guys moon was a pretty sight. If you've seen it you know what I'm talking about but it's a pretty funny sight seeing a guy trying to run from a mule that's looking for love while trying to pull his pants up.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Good to see Huge29, NHS, Sawsman, Mikevanwilder, and Chaser all at the seminar today at Cabelas. Someday we need to get a hoard of us out for a cast & blast


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great seminar. We had a good chit-chat with Tom afterwards and picked up a few additional tips.  

It was good to see you guys again and it was nice to finally meet mikevanwilder and Huge.

Like Bax* says, maybe next time we'll meet up out in the sagebrush somewhere.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

It was good to see you guys there as well. Definately worth the time. I only wish I could have caught the whole thing.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

NHS said:


> It was good to see you guys there as well. Definately worth the time. I only wish I could have caught the whole thing.


Well worth teh time! I posted here my notes from the whole deal, of course I showed up at 1:02 and he was already going. viewtopic.php?f=57&t=31983


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

sawsman said:


> I'm about to give up on these dang critters! O|*
> 
> Went out for a full day of nothing ... drove hundreds of miles and made several stands and nothing! going on about 50 stands now with no dogs called in. Or at least none seen.
> 
> What's been your longest streak with no dogs called in or taken?


Back to where this thread commenced; it was good to hear Tom say that he has had as many as 47 straight dogless stands. To hear that from a full time pro made me feel a little less inept. I personally have not had one come in yet after about 15 stands, but knowing that Tom said you should hit about 15 stands in a day, I need to move more often.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Back to where this thread commenced; it was good to hear Tom say that he has had as many as 47 straight dogless stands. To hear that from a full time pro made me feel a little less inept. I personally have not had one come in yet after about 15 stands, but knowing that Tom said you should hit about 15 stands in a day, I need to move more often.


It is amazing how many people think they are going to buy a call and call them in all the time. It takes a lot of work and persistance to call them. They are easier in the fall when the young dumb pups are out. Calling in an educated or older dog takes some work.

Tom will be having another seminar on Feb. 19 at the Riverdale Sportsmans.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> it was good to hear Tom say that he has had as many as 47 straight dogless stands. To hear that from a full time pro made me feel a little less inept.


Yeah, that statement made me feel a little better too. I'm determined to get at least one in my next 50... :twisted:


----------

